# New Zealand Sphamum Moss



## justagirlart (Jun 14, 2019)

Does it help phrags with no roots to put them in New Zealand Sphagmum moss? Does it encourage root growth or just rot the plant?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm not much of a phrag guy but let me tell you this little story. A person in one of my clubs bought a whole collection of phrags. from someone that was giving up the hobby. I'm assuming in moving them or when he was repotting two very small pieces fell of. When leaving the meeting he handed them to me and said see what you can do with them. I stuck the two into a very small clay pot with tightly tucked in sphagnum moss, and put that pot into a saucer of water. Not only did they live but last year one of them bloomed. Just my two cents.


----------

